# Tool to deepen deadbolt hole?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a very old door and frame. A new deadbolt I installed does not align with the old deadbolt hole, it is about 1/8 inch too low. What tool can I use to chisel out the hole 1/8 inches down?

Also I have to deepen the hole in the metal frame over the deadbolt hole. I was thinking of getting a rod file to grind it out. Is there a better tool for this tedious job?


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

What type of lockset do you have... is it cylindrical or the mortise type?



> What tool can I use to chisel out the hole 1/8 inches down?


You pretty much answered your own question; A chisel would be the best tool for the job.



> Also I have to deepen the hole in the metal frame over the deadbolt hole. I was thinking of getting a rod file to grind it out. Is there a better tool for this tedious job?


Metal frame??? 

Are you refering to the hole behind the strikeplate that the 'bolt' plunges into when the door is locked? If so, remove the strikeplate and deepen the hole with a small spade bit in your drill or use a smaller regular drill bit, making multiple holes you can clean it out with a small chisel. If I've read your description incorrectly then please give a little more detail and if possible post a picture of what you're describing.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

If its a metal frame and not just the strike plate then it would probably need to be filed down to fit. A rotary file for a drill or a dremel tool can be useful. 

Aftermarket deadbolts on metal frames are always fun. Make sure the hole is free of burs if this is the case. Kids will always stick thier fingers in there for some reason. 

Check the door for fit in the frame... If it is sagging you might be able to kick the bottom hinge to get your alignement. 

And yes deeping the hole to allow the bolt to fully extend is crucial. The bolt will not "deadlock" until it is fully extended. If you slowly extend the bolt with the door in the open postion, you'll hear a click when it is fully extended. This means its deadlocked in the locked position. 

And as SS mentioned, if you can post a pic it would help.


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Probably a strike plate. It's a piece of brass about 3 inches by one, with a hole that aligns with the deadbolt hole in the wood. I don't know the terminology for door parts.

I'll buy a chisel. Also I'll try to find a file drill bit. Hopefully I can take the strike plate off, one of the screws is completely stripped, and I don't know if they are short screws or long screws. The joys of working on an old house!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The metal door isn't part of the old house, it's a change from the original door. These usually come pre drilled for the locksets. It sounds like it wasn't lined up properly on the install. To make the opening bigger in the strike plate, it might be easier if you left it in place. Take a round file and put a few depressions in the plate. Then take a flat file to square out the bottom. These are metal files, not wood files you will be using. If you have a bench vise then remove the plate and secure it in the vise. It's hard to file the small piece and hold it at the same time. You can also drill out the wood part with a spade bit or a smaller drill bit and then use a chisel to clean out the hole.
Ron


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the drill idea. Drilled a bunch of tiny holes through the plate just under the deadbolt hole and into the wood, then widened them with larger bits, then filed down the remaining wreckage. When faced with a tedious job, call in a power tool!


----------

